# TBM Gathering



## Micdrow (May 14, 2017)

FYI, the TBM gathering is happening this coming Saturday. As of right now I will be there though looks like rain 

Looks like 16 have made reservations to show up along with a whole host of other aircraft. Link below.

TBM Avenger Gathering Promises To Be Even Bigger In 2017


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2017)

Just a bit too far for me with everything else happening this year but it certainly looks great. Hope the weather changes to blue sky for you.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Just a bit too far for me with everything else happening this year but it certainly looks great. Hope the weather changes to blue sky for you.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff, yeah me two. Looks to be a good event this year. Last year was way better than I expected for a first time deal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2017)

I am possibly going to be there. I only live an hour away.

Depends if I am in NO or not.


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am possibly going to be there. I only live an hour away.
> 
> Depends if I am in NO or not.



LOL Chris!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2017)

NO = New Orleans

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> NO = New Orleans



Ahh ok that make more sense


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2017)

Have a good day guys, and get lots of pics. Hope the weather is better than forecast for the day.


----------



## Micdrow (May 16, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Have a good day guys, and get lots of pics. Hope the weather is better than forecast for the day.



Thanks Terry and will try too


----------



## Micdrow (May 20, 2017)

Well guys, its been a long time but got rained out on this one so didn't go. Stayed at my parent and enjoyed the conversation and played some cards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2017)

I didn't go either. Ended up getting rained out in New Orleans on a business trip.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2017)

Bummer....


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2017)

Darned shame guys - it's a real pain when an airshow is rained off.
I'm just hoping that Karl, Marcel and myself will be lucky at the Oostwold airshow in Holland on June 5th, as the forecast is predicting thunderstorms !


----------



## Micdrow (May 23, 2017)

Yeah it was a real bummer but what do you do. Good luck Terri, Karl and Marcel on the airshow in Holland. Hope it does not rain for you guys


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Paul. If it does rain, then at least it'll be slightly different to British rain !


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2017)

Well enjoy the airshow and will cross fingers that the rain holds off for you


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2017)

Thanks Paul !


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2017)

It did not rain in Oostwold. Zo we were lucky. Thanks for the crossed fingers.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Marcel said:


> It did not rain in Oostwold. Zo we were lucky. Thanks for the crossed fingers.



Sweet, glad to here you guys are having a great time and no rain


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2017)

Couldn't have asked for better weather - clear in the morning, some cloud later, but hot and sunny for the entire show.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Couldn't have asked for better weather - clear in the morning, some cloud later, but hot and sunny for the entire show.



Awesome, looks like you guys had a great time


----------

